# Weekly Competition 2022-22



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R F R
*2. *U' R' U2 R F U' F' R U R U2
*3. *U' R' F R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F R2
*4. *U' R U' R' U R' U' F' U' R U'
*5. *R F' R' U' R2 F R U' R' U F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L' U2 D B2 L' U' L2 F R2 F U2 F' B2 L D2 R' F2
*2. *U' R' L2 B2 R2 D L' U F U2 D2 F2 U2 F' B' L D F2
*3. *U2 B2 U2 L F2 U' R2 B2 R U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L F D' F
*4. *L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B R' F2 L R2 F' D L U R2 F'
*5. *U' R' D2 B2 R F2 R F2 R B2 R B' D2 L U L D U' B2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' L B2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 D F' R U D L' F' B D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 B' D' B' Rw2 U' F' U2 Rw2 B2 Rw R D' B U' Fw Uw' B' L' Fw2 Rw2 R
*2. *B L' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 U' R' D2 B' D2 F R' D' Fw2 Rw2 L' B2 R Fw2 D' R Uw2 L' R' U B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 L Uw Rw D' B Uw F' U
*3. *L' F' B2 R L B R' F' D2 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F D L B' Uw2 Rw2 R L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R' L2 D' R' D' Fw' R U Rw2 U' Rw2 D' Uw B' Rw Fw2 B2 D'
*4. *L2 U2 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' B2 D' U' L2 F' L' D' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 F L2 U B Rw2 D' B D Fw2 U Rw' Fw2 L D2 R2 Fw' B' L Fw' F Uw Rw
*5. *F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R' D' B' D' B F L D2 R D2 Uw2 L F' Rw2 Uw2 F' R B' Rw2 F D2 F' Uw R2 F D R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw U R2 Fw L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw F2 Dw' Uw2 R Dw2 U' Rw' Bw2 D Rw Dw2 B' F2 Rw F' Bw' Uw' Fw' B L2 Uw2 D' Lw2 F2 D B2 Bw' R' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' D Bw2 Fw' R' Fw' Bw R2 Bw2 L2 Lw' B' Lw2 Bw2 D U Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' U' Lw' U' D' Bw' L2 Uw U2
*2. *Fw2 Lw R' Bw' Uw2 L2 B F Rw' R D2 U' R' F2 U2 B' L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw Lw' U' Fw F R' B' R D U' B2 Rw Lw2 R' F' Lw' Dw B' D L2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 B F' Rw' Bw' L Bw R' Dw' F Uw L' Bw B2 F2 R D
*3. *Rw' B' U' Lw' D' Uw2 R Rw Uw' Dw U' F L Rw Dw' U' Fw2 Rw L2 Lw' Bw' D U L' Rw' R' Uw' D' R Uw D' R D2 Rw' U R U D2 B2 Bw R2 Rw Fw U Dw' Lw' D' Fw Rw2 R2 Lw2 B2 Dw B Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 U Bw2
*4. *R Bw' F D2 Fw' Lw' F2 B Fw2 D2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' F2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw Rw' U R' B D L' Rw2 F' U' Fw' Dw' Lw U Bw U' L Dw Bw' Lw2 U2 Bw B Uw D Fw2 Uw' U Dw D2 F2 Bw D2 Rw' U2 R L' Lw2 Dw' Bw' R2
*5. *U R Fw' U' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 Bw Fw Dw2 B' Rw' U2 F2 Bw' Dw L2 U L Dw2 Uw' Bw Uw2 Lw2 Dw R L' D2 Bw2 Dw' R Uw2 Dw U' R U2 D F Lw' L2 Rw B Bw Fw Dw2 U D2 F' L Rw B2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 U Rw2 3Fw Bw' L' U' Dw2 F Bw 3Uw2 L Lw' 3Uw Dw 3Fw2 Bw' D R Uw' F' Bw Dw Bw F2 U Fw2 Rw' Lw' 3Rw Fw 3Uw2 B U' Bw 3Uw2 D' Lw2 3Fw B' Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw Bw2 L2 D' Fw' F U Fw' 3Rw' B' Uw' R Rw2 Lw' D' 3Uw Uw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 Bw' B 3Uw' F2 R' D 3Fw2 Dw Uw' 3Fw2 L2 3Fw U' B Bw' U Fw'
*2. *Bw2 R2 Lw U L' B Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' U Rw 3Rw2 3Uw Rw 3Fw' Rw2 Dw' F' D' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 D L2 R2 Bw' L2 3Fw' Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw Fw R Bw2 Rw' Fw Lw2 Bw 3Rw' Rw Lw 3Fw2 Fw D F' 3Fw Lw2 F 3Rw2 Bw L B 3Uw2 3Fw2 D' R2 3Rw U' 3Uw2 Dw Bw' 3Rw2 L2 B R 3Rw2 Bw F Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' F 3Uw' L 3Uw' 3Fw2
*3. *Fw2 Rw' F Lw' Bw L' R' Lw2 Rw D' Bw' 3Uw Rw2 U2 Uw' F' 3Fw L2 3Rw Uw' R' Fw 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw Bw' 3Uw' D' Rw2 B2 Dw' B' Fw 3Uw' Lw Uw 3Fw D F Rw2 Bw' B' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' 3Rw Uw 3Uw' L F' Rw' Fw B' 3Fw Uw' F Fw 3Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' Bw L Dw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw' D' Fw' R2 B' D' 3Fw' 3Rw'
*4. *3Rw' D' 3Uw' L' 3Rw' Dw D U' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' U2 L' 3Rw2 R Uw D Dw' R 3Rw' F' U2 R B' Bw 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Uw' R Lw2 Uw Bw Dw2 R2 3Uw Fw Bw2 U2 B Dw2 3Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 F Dw2 Bw2 Dw Fw2 3Rw2 B 3Fw' L Rw Fw' L2 Rw' Uw L' U' D' Rw L2 Lw Dw R Rw U2 Dw' B' L' Fw' F2 3Uw' R 3Uw2 Bw2 D'
*5. *Bw2 R2 3Fw Bw' R Rw2 B2 R2 3Fw' Fw' Uw D Dw Rw' D2 Uw 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 U' F 3Uw2 3Rw Lw2 D L2 B' Bw' D F2 Dw2 F' U' 3Rw' L' Dw' Bw' 3Rw Fw2 F2 D2 F2 L 3Uw Bw2 3Fw' Uw2 B' Dw' B' R2 L2 D' Lw Uw 3Rw2 F' Fw2 D Bw2 Fw2 B Uw' 3Rw' Dw' Lw' L' 3Uw D Dw2 Lw' L' Dw' Fw R B' D Rw' D L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' F2 D2 Rw 3Uw B 3Lw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' L 3Fw2 L R 3Rw 3Uw2 D U2 3Rw2 3Fw U' Fw2 D 3Lw2 Dw2 3Fw' Uw 3Fw2 Fw Uw R' F2 Rw 3Bw U2 3Uw' Fw' Dw 3Rw 3Fw D Bw' 3Lw2 Uw' Rw' 3Bw2 D' L' 3Uw Fw' R 3Fw' 3Dw Lw2 3Lw D' Dw Bw 3Dw Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 U2 L2 B 3Bw' Bw2 F2 D' B' 3Uw' D2 Dw Bw D2 Bw' Rw' 3Fw Uw 3Lw Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw U2 3Lw2 L' Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw U2 Fw Rw2 U' Dw' R2 Bw 3Lw' U' Dw
*2. *3Uw U 3Lw' 3Bw U2 D Bw2 3Uw F2 Bw 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 R Rw' B Lw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' Bw' Uw Dw 3Fw 3Lw' B D2 L2 F2 3Bw L 3Fw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw U2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Lw2 L U2 3Bw2 Uw U 3Dw2 Rw B' 3Dw' 3Fw' F' 3Lw' 3Fw2 D2 F 3Uw' U Lw' Uw' D2 3Lw2 Lw 3Rw' R' 3Uw Bw L2 3Uw' R U Dw Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw 3Bw Lw L' D 3Rw R D Dw Rw2 3Dw 3Uw' Bw' Fw2
*3. *Lw U' 3Bw2 B2 L R2 Fw 3Lw' F U2 Bw Lw' F2 Lw' D2 Fw2 3Uw 3Lw2 R' U 3Dw' Bw2 R 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw Uw2 R 3Bw' D' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Uw Uw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw R 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Uw' U' Bw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Uw' D' 3Fw B 3Bw2 L' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw' R' F Bw 3Bw' 3Rw 3Lw' Bw2 Fw 3Dw2 R' U 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Uw Uw2 Dw' 3Dw B2 L' Uw' Fw2 R2 U2 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw' L2 3Uw' Bw' D2 L' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Fw U2 Lw' Fw L' 3Dw' F2 R2 3Fw2
*4. *L' F' Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Lw2 U' D R' Uw' 3Bw 3Fw2 Dw' Uw 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Fw Dw' B2 R' Uw' U2 3Rw2 L' 3Dw' U2 3Bw R' U' 3Rw2 Dw 3Lw2 D' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw' Bw' 3Dw2 D' U2 L 3Bw2 Dw U D 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Bw' Uw 3Bw F2 Fw R Lw' Fw R Dw2 F' 3Lw' Rw Dw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 B' Uw F' L' F' U D2 R2 D' 3Bw' L2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw' U F Bw' Lw2 3Fw Rw B L2 3Rw2 R B' L2 3Uw2 U' Lw2 F2 Rw2 D 3Fw2 Bw2
*5. *Lw 3Lw2 Dw Rw2 Uw 3Lw F 3Fw2 L2 R' Fw R B2 U Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 B2 L2 U Fw L 3Lw' U 3Uw' F2 R 3Bw Bw' U2 D Lw' 3Bw' Fw' Bw Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 B2 3Bw2 F U D 3Fw' Rw2 Uw' D Lw' 3Dw2 Uw' F2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw B R2 Dw' L' Rw' F2 D2 Uw Bw' Fw 3Rw' B Fw2 Uw' D' R' 3Fw' F2 Lw Dw 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' D 3Bw' Rw' Lw Bw' B2 Dw 3Fw Bw Uw' Lw2 3Lw2 Bw Lw2 3Bw' L Lw2 3Dw' Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F2 U' F' R2 U R' U' R U
*2. *F' R U' R' U2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 R' F U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B D' L2 B' U' L D B' R' U B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *F' U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' F' R F D F2 D B2 R2 Fw
*3. *R' F D F' L B2 D2 F' B' R' U F R2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 U B D' U2 B F2 U L' B2 L2 D B2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U' R' Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 F2 U' L B' U Fw B' L R Rw U B' Uw' Rw L2 D
*2. *U' F' L' B U' L U B2 R2 D2 L F2 L D2 B2 D' F' R' Uw2 F Uw2 R' F' L Uw2 Fw2 B' R B' Uw' Fw2 B' Rw2 B2 L2 D2 L2 Rw D2 Rw Fw Uw' R y'
*3. *B' U B L' F L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D Rw2 U' R2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw U2 L2 F' L' D' Uw' F Rw R' Fw' U2 L2 z y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Lw Bw2 R' D Lw2 Fw2 B2 Bw' R2 Uw2 D' U' F2 U L' D2 Uw Dw' Lw L2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U Bw' R' Lw' Uw2 R' Rw2 D L' Uw' Lw Uw D L' B' Lw2 U2 D Bw' Dw2 F' Rw Uw2 L Bw Rw R' Fw2 Dw' U' R2 U2 Rw2 U Uw' R' 3Fw'
*2. *Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' F2 Lw B Lw' R' Uw Bw2 Dw' R F Lw2 Rw R B R D2 Rw' Dw2 Uw Bw B' U' Uw F' Bw2 B L' Lw2 Bw D' F2 U' Fw' Uw2 R Bw L2 Dw2 U L2 Rw Fw' Rw Fw R Dw Rw Dw' Fw' F' Bw' L2 R' Uw2 F2 D' 3Fw 3Uw
*3. *Bw2 L2 R' F' D' R2 D' Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U L' B' Fw2 Dw Lw F' B L R' Uw' Lw' F D2 Rw' B' Fw' Dw' L' Bw' Dw2 D' B Lw2 Fw' Dw' B' Lw D Bw Lw D Uw R2 F Uw2 L D' Bw2 Fw' Uw D' Lw2 F D2 Fw2 R L' Uw' 3Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw D R2 Fw' 3Fw F2 3Rw Uw U2 F R2 Lw' 3Fw 3Rw Lw' Fw' U2 R Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw Fw' L2 3Rw2 B2 L2 Fw' Bw2 L2 F2 B 3Fw Uw' D' L U2 F Dw2 F Dw2 Fw' 3Rw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' L2 D2 R2 D2 Fw2 F D 3Uw2 L B' U' R D' Dw' 3Rw B' Lw' U2 Uw' R2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 F2 3Uw2 L' B2 U' x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw Fw' Rw' R2 D' F' 3Rw' Uw' F 3Lw 3Uw B' 3Bw D2 U 3Fw' Dw Fw 3Fw U' D' L2 Bw' 3Dw 3Fw 3Uw' Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Rw' Lw' R' 3Dw' Rw' Bw' Rw' D' 3Rw' B 3Fw' R U' D 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw Rw' Bw2 B' Lw2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw' B2 Dw Bw2 U2 3Lw2 U Bw2 3Bw' 3Uw L' Uw' Lw B2 Dw' 3Lw' B' 3Fw' Lw Rw' 3Fw2 L 3Lw2 Fw2 3Lw' Rw Dw R 3Fw' R2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw' Rw L2 3Lw F' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw B2 3Dw2 Fw' Rw2 R' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 L' U F2 U R B' L2 F' L D L2 R' Fw
*2. *U' R' B' U2 L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' R' B2 D B' R U R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *U' F L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 D' B' F2 R2 D2 U' R' F2 Rw Uw'
*4. *L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L R B U B L F' L2 D' F' R' B2 D Rw' Uw
*5. *D L2 B2 D2 B' D2 B R2 U' R2 U2 L' U' R2 B D2 F' L Fw Uw'
*6. *L R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F L' B L B' D' L D' R2 Fw' Uw
*7. *U F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U B' L' R2 U' L2 U B' F2 R' Fw
*8. *R2 L2 U' D R F L F2 R2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*9. *R U' F D' R2 B' R' F' U F' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 D L Uw'
*10. *B2 R F L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' U L' U' R2 F D' R' F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *U D' F D R' L U L' F' B' D' B D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F U2 Fw'
*12. *B2 U2 R2 F2 R F' U D2 B' R B D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *F2 D' F' U2 L F D2 B' D F2 U F2 L D2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 Rw
*14. *B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 D F L2 B R2 B2 R' F L' F2 U Rw' Uw'
*15. *D2 R B' L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 B L' D2 F' U' F' D2 U2 B' Uw2
*16. *D L U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U' L2 R' B' U2 F' L' D2 F L' Fw Uw'
*17. *F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F L' U F U' L2 B F R U Rw' Uw'
*18. *R F D' R2 U F' R L F D2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 B' D' Rw'
*19. *D2 F' R' L' D' B U B2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' L2 D' L F' R' Fw Uw2
*20. *D L B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 B' R2 B2 D U B' D2 R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*21. *F D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L D2 U B L' D' F2 D R U' Rw Uw'
*22. *R' B' U' F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R F L2 F L2 Fw Uw
*23. *F R' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' L' U F R' F D' B L Fw Uw'
*24. *U D B' R D2 F R' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 D B2 D2 L' U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*25. *B2 R U2 B2 F2 L U2 L' B2 U' R2 B L F2 R2 D R B2 U2 B2 Rw'
*26. *D' R' F2 L D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 B' R2 D U' R' B' L' U' F' Rw Uw2
*27. *F L F U' F2 L2 D' R' D' B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B D' Fw Uw
*28. *F U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R' D' R F D U L' F U' B F2 Rw Uw'
*29. *F D B' R L2 D' B' D L F D F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 Fw Uw
*30. *D2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 R B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*31. *R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R' F D' R D B' L' R U L F Rw2 Uw'
*32. *D2 L R F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' U B D2 R' D' B F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*33. *U R B D' B' U' L F2 L' U2 B' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' D Fw Uw'
*34. *U2 L B R2 B R' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R L2 U2 L' U' B2 L Fw'
*35. *U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B L R B' F' U' F U2 B D' R' F Rw' Uw'
*36. *U' B' D L' D B D2 R' U2 D' R' B' D2 F2 B' R2 F' B' Rw'
*37. *F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 U' R F2 L' B' F2 D2 U' R F Rw2
*38. *F2 U2 B' U' B' D R F' B L' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D L' Fw Uw
*39. *D2 F B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D' B' F' U B R' F2 U' F2 D2 Fw'
*40. *L' F' D' L F' R2 B' R2 D B' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R Fw' Uw'
*41. *R2 U' B' L' D' L' D2 R2 B D B' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' D' Rw Uw2
*42. *F2 D R' D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U R2 D R2 B' R F2 L F R D2 Rw Uw'
*43. *R2 F B' U F2 U L2 F2 L' D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U F' U Rw2
*44. *U2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 U R2 L U2 B D' F L' D U' L' B F' Uw'
*45. *L B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' B' F' D' R B D R F2 D2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*46. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L' B' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' D' U' R D2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *B R' D2 L F U' F U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 L U' F' R' Fw' Uw
*48. *B2 R' U' R F U' R D' B2 U' D2 F2 R2 D R' B' U' R Fw Uw2
*49. *U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B L U Fw' Uw
*50. *R2 F2 D U2 R2 D U' F' D U F R F2 L2 F2 D' L' F U' Rw2 Uw'
*51. *D F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D U' R' F' L B' U Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R' F2 D F U' R' L' B R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 B R' Fw' Uw2
*53. *U' R D L' B R D' R' F2 B' U' L2 B2 R L F2 R B2 Rw Uw2
*54. *D B' F2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R U' F D L B' F2 L'
*55. *D F' R2 B' D2 F R' L2 D B R2 F2 R L D2 L B2 R2 U' Rw Uw
*56. *L' B R' F2 U B2 D B2 U F2 D2 B' D B' R2 D' U2 F2 D' Rw
*57. *L' U2 R' D L2 D2 F' B L' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R U2 Rw2
*58. *F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B F D B' U' L2 D R2 B' L' F U' Fw'
*59. *R' F2 D B' U2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 L U2 B U' B2 L F' R2 U2
*60. *B2 R' U2 B' U' F2 D' F B' U' L' U2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*61. *D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' D U F' L B' U L B2 L Fw Uw'
*62. *R2 D2 R' B U B2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 F R' B' U2 R D R Fw'
*63. *R B' R2 B2 U D R2 U2 R F' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U Rw' Uw2
*64. *U' F' L' B R U' L' U' L F D2 B2 R' L' U2 L' U2 B Rw Uw2
*65. *U' D2 L' F' L F' L B' U D2 F D2 B D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*66. *D2 R D2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F' U' B' L B2 U2 L2 U L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*67. *D2 R' D' U2 F L2 F L2 D2 B F2 D2 R' F' U F' D' L' R U2 Rw Uw
*68. *L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L U' L R2 D' U B' L2 U F2 L2 Fw
*69. *B U' L U D L B L' F' U B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B L2 B' Uw2
*70. *L' D2 R' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' R D2 L B2 L2 R' F2 R' D' L2 U R B' F2 R B2 F U2
*2. *B' D' B' L' D L' U2 F R B2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' L' U
*3. *D2 F' R2 U' F2 D' U B2 U2 L2 F D' U R B' F U R D'
*4. *F B' U B' U R' D R2 L U' D2 F U2 R2 F L2 U2 F U2
*5. *L2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' D R2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D U' B' U2 L B2 F2
*2. *B2 D L2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D L R' U' B F U
*3. *U2 R2 B' R' D2 R' L' U' R F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F' L'
*4. *R2 F2 L F' D F2 R2 D F R D' L D2 F2 R L2 U2 L2 F2
*5. *D L2 F' L U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L' U L2 U R F' D2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R D2 R' U' F' U2 L2 D' F' U'
*2. *F B' R' F2 R U' B D2 F' U2 R' L D2 B2 L B2 U2 D'
*3. *D B2 L R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 B' R' U' L' U F' U2 L' R' B'
*4. *U' F' D2 F R L D R2 D2 R' U R' L2 F2 R' L2 D2 R2 L'
*5. *B U2 B F L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B D2 U B2 F R F R2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' L F2 R' F' D R' D' L' B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 B' L' U' B2 L' B' D' R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R' U2 R B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 U F D2 U' R' U2 L B D2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U R F' U2 R2 F U' R
*3. *R2 B' R' F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 B' L2 U' B2
*4. *R2 D U B2 R B' F L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R' F D' B Uw2 F' R Fw2 U2 B2 Rw2 F L Fw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 Uw Fw2 F R2 F' Fw D Fw2 D L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R2
*3. *F D' B' U' D' B' U' D' L U' R' D2 L2 D2 R D2 R D2 R'
*4. *F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L' D' F' L2 U' F' D' F U2 B' L2 Fw2 D B2 U' F D' Rw2 F Rw2 F2 U F' Rw' F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L Fw' D' Rw' D R2 Fw
*5. *Dw' Lw2 F Bw2 Dw F2 Bw' B D Uw F' R D F' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D Fw L Bw U Uw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 L2 U' L Rw' Uw2 Fw Bw U2 Lw2 D2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 F Bw' Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw L' Fw2 D' L' Fw Uw Bw' L' Uw R' Bw2 L2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U' R2 U' F U2 F' U' R
*3. *F R2 B2 F2 R U2 L B2 R2 U R' F' L2 D' B' F' U B U
*4. *R L2 U2 D' B' U2 L F D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L Rw2 U Rw2 L' D' Fw2 L' R' Fw2 L B2 Uw2 B' R2 D2 Fw R Rw Uw' B2 R D2 Rw Fw Uw2
*5. *L2 Dw' Lw Fw' Lw2 Dw' L U2 Fw Lw2 L' B' Rw2 Fw R Bw Lw Rw' Fw' Bw' Uw Rw Bw2 D' Lw' F D2 Bw' U' B2 Bw2 Uw2 B' D B U' B' Rw2 B Bw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 R U Fw' Bw2 B' Dw L' U2 B' D2 Dw2 Rw B' L2 Dw' Rw2
*6. *Fw' B 3Fw L2 3Uw2 D R2 U L' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw Dw' Bw B2 Fw' D' Fw2 F' U2 L Bw 3Uw' Rw U' Uw2 Fw2 Dw B2 L' Uw2 B Dw Bw2 R L' Uw' F Rw' U' B2 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw D2 R2 Rw' Bw' Rw' R' Lw' Bw Rw' D L' Rw R' Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw' D2 R 3Uw2 B Fw R' F2 Fw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Fw2 R' U2 D B Uw' B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U R'
*3. *R2 D2 R2 D F2 D B2 D R' F R2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 R D' B'
*4. *L' U F' U2 L F R' U F2 R' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R F2 Uw2 D L D2 R Fw2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw D2 L2 Fw2 R D Rw Uw' Fw L Fw Uw2 F'
*5. *Fw' B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw D R Uw Dw' L Fw' Dw Rw' Lw U' Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' U L2 R' Bw' U B' R' U2 B2 Bw' F U R' U2 R2 Bw R Rw' D Bw U' D Uw L' Bw2 F' Fw' Dw2 L' Dw2 L Uw Fw2 L' Uw2 U D Rw2 Dw'
*6. *R2 Lw2 3Fw' D Rw Uw2 B' F2 U2 D Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 R' Dw' B' L2 U' 3Fw2 L2 3Fw Bw Lw 3Rw' Dw' Fw' Rw' Lw Bw F' U2 3Uw2 B' Lw Dw2 B2 F2 D L Fw2 D2 Bw' R2 Bw Uw Dw2 L' B D2 F2 Dw U D2 3Rw F2 B Dw Lw2 3Rw F B' Rw' R B2 Dw2 R' F Rw' D 3Uw 3Fw2 R Rw' Uw' Fw 3Fw' B' F' R
*7. *R' Dw B2 Uw2 3Dw U2 Rw2 Uw F2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 R2 D 3Bw R2 3Rw2 3Bw' U Rw2 Uw 3Lw' F 3Bw2 L 3Bw 3Lw L2 3Uw2 3Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 3Rw2 D' 3Lw2 R' Fw D' 3Lw2 3Uw' B2 R 3Dw B2 U' Dw2 3Uw' L' Lw D' Lw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Uw' Lw 3Uw2 L 3Lw Uw2 B2 Bw2 R Lw' D' Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw2 3Fw U' Rw2 3Lw Dw' 3Fw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw Lw2 3Bw2 L 3Bw' 3Lw L2 3Dw2 D2 Bw B 3Fw R 3Bw' Uw2 L' U F' 3Fw 3Bw2 Bw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR5- DL0+ UL2- U0+ R1- D3- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+ D4- L1+ ALL2+ UR
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL1+ UL1- U5- R5+ D5+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R3- D0+ L3- ALL5+ DR UL
*3. *UR5+ DR4- DL4+ UL2+ U4+ R0+ D4+ L4- ALL1- y2 U1- R3+ D3+ L4- ALL5- DR DL
*4. *UR5- DR2- DL3+ UL5+ U2+ R2- D4+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R4+ D4+ L2+ ALL4- UR DR
*5. *UR5+ DR2+ DL1- UL4- U0+ R0+ D4- L3+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R3- D2- L1+ ALL3- UR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U L' B' R' B' L' R L' U' u r' b'
*2. *L B U' B' L' B' U' B L' U L' l b
*3. *R' B L U R' L' B' R U R U u r b
*4. *B U B' R L U B R' L R' L' u' l' r' b
*5. *U' L U B' U' R' U R' B' R' U u l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-4) / (-1,-4) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) /
*4. *(-3,5) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (-2,-2) /
*5. *(-3,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,-2) / (5,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L U' R' U' R' L R L' R'
*2. *R B U B L' U B' U R' U' R'
*3. *L U L R U' R' U B' L' B L'
*4. *R B U R' L' U B L U' B' R
*5. *B L U B' R B' R' L B' L' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U F2 R2' F U2 F R' flip R2' L' F2 BL2 BR2' U' L2 BR2' U R2' F R' F2 R2 F' R' F' R' U2 R' F
*2. *R2 F2 flip BL BR R2' U R BL2 BR flip F BL' L' BL2 L2 U2 BR BL' R U R F' R2 U2 F2 R U' F R2' F'
*3. *F2' flip U R2' F' BR2 BL2 U' flip U F' R2' L' BL2' BR' BL L' BL2 U' R2' U F2 U2 R F2 U2' R U' R
*4. *flip U' BR R BL2' BR BL BR2' flip R2 L2' U R2' BR2 U2 L2' BL2 U' R2' F' U2' R U2' F2 R' F U2 R2' U2
*5. *L2' flip R2 L' BL2' L2' BR' U' L2' BL flip U2 L2 BR2 BL' L F2 BR BL2 L2' R U2' F2 R U R2 F2' R' U' F' U R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' F R2 U' R' U' R' F U2 F R2
*3. *U F L F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L' F D L' F U2 L F2
*4. *U2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 L' F D' R' B2 R2 B' U' B' Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L' F' Rw2 F2 L2 F' Rw2 L' Uw' R2 F2 R U2 Rw D' Fw Rw D' Fw2 L2
*5. *R2 B2 U Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 B Rw F' Rw' B Fw L2 Lw2 Uw R Rw D' L2 D2 F Fw L' Rw Dw' B' Lw2 Fw F2 D2 R Dw' U' Bw' L2 Uw' Bw2 Fw D R' U L B' Bw2 Uw' F2 Rw Lw R2 Bw' Uw' F2 Lw' B Fw' R
*OH. *D' F U F' U R F R' F U2 L2 F2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 D2 F'
*Clock. *UR2- DR3- DL0+ UL0+ U3- R2- D0+ L5- ALL4- y2 U3+ R2- D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R U R U' R B U R L' U' B' b
*Square-1. *(-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (5,0) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *R B R L B' R B' L' B' U B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' f' l' b' r' b' f' l' L B' L' R B L F L' R' B
*2. *L' f' r' R' B b f r L B' R F' L' B R F L
*3. *F L B l' f' l' b F' L' R' B' R' F L' B
*4. *L' B' F' b r' R' f' r F R B L' R B F L' R
*5. *b l' r' R F' L b f' l L R' B R B F R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R B Rw' Lw R' B' Uw L Bw R' Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Lw Bw' Rw' Bw l r b
*2. *Uw U Bw' Lw U' Bw' B Rw Lw U' L R Bw Uw' Rw' Uw Rw' Bw' u' r b
*3. *Lw U Lw' L' Bw' Uw' U' R' B' Uw' Lw Rw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw Bw' Rw u' r b
*4. *L Uw' R' Lw' B' Uw' Bw U' L R B' Lw' Rw Bw Rw Bw' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw u r' b
*5. *Lw Rw' U' R B Lw Uw L' Rw' U B' Lw Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw Rw Bw u' l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L D R U L U R2 U R D L D R U L U R D L D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L U L D R D L2 U R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U L U R U R D3 L2 U2 R U L D L U R D R2 U L D R D L D L U L U R D L D R U R D L U L U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U3 R D L2 U R D L2 D2 R2 U R U2 L D L2 U R D3 R2 U2 L D2 L U L U R2 D L2 D R U2 R U L D L U R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D3 R U L2 D L U2 R D2 R U L2 D R U2 R2 D L U2 R D3 L U3 L2 D R D R U2 R D3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D R U L U L2 D R D2 R U L2 D R3 U L U L D L D R2 U2 L D L D R3 U2 L U R D L2 U R D R U L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U' B' F' U F2 D U2 L2 U F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B' R' F' D' F2 R2 B D' F' D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D L' F D' B' U' R' U2 F' R F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' R D' F' U R' F' B L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B2 L U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L' U F' R' F' L F2 L2 B U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' R U' F' D R' B2 R U' B' U B2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 B2
*2. *D' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B R' B U L' B R F U' L2 U
*3. *B2 D L2 D2 F' D2 R U2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 L
*4. *L' F' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L' F' R2 D'
*5. *L' D R2 B L2 B D2 L U' R' D2 F' R2 U2 D2 F B2 R2 L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UB LB RF UF UR UF UB LB RF UR UF UR UB LB UL RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF UL UF UL UF UB DB LB UL DF RF UR RB LF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+ UB UL UB+2 RF+2 DR+
*2. * UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UB UR RF UF UL RF UF RB UB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR RF UF RB DB DR RB UR DB DF RF DR DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LB+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB-2 RB+2 DB+2 RB+ DF+2 DL LB DF DL LB+ DF+2
*3. * UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UL LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UB UL RF UF UL UB LB RB UB UR UF RB UB RB LF UF UR UB UR UF LF DB DL DR RB UR DB LB UB UR DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL+2 UF UL-2 RB+2 DB RB+ UB+ DL-
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UF UB UL LB RF UF RF RB UR LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB LF UL DB DF RF UR LF UL UB RB DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB LF+2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR+ RF+ DB LB UL+ DB+
*5. * UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UL LB RF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR LB UB UR UL LF UF UR UB RB UB UL UF UR UL UB LB UB UR DB DL DB DR DF DL DB DR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+2 UB LB RF UR+ DL+2 DB RB+ DL+ DF+ DR+2 RB- LB LF+2 DF+2 LF-2 UF+ LB-2 UL UF UL+2 UF+2 UL UF UL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' U L B BL' B' BL L B BL' B' BL' L' BL' U' R U' L' U L' R F' R' U R U L' U' B' L' BL' U' B' BL'
*2. *R L' U' L F R L' U' L R U F L F' L' U' R' U L' U' L R' U' F' L F' L' R BR' B BL D L F
*3. *F U F L F' L' U' F U L U' R' F' U L U' L' U' F R' U' F' U R F R' L' F BR' B D' BR' F' L'
*4. *F' R BR' F' D' F D BR F R' F R' F R L' U' L' R' L R L' U R F' R L F' D L' R F' D' BL' BR F'
*5. *R' F R F' L' R U' R' U' L BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL L F' U' F L R L F U R L' U' R' F B' L F' BR BL' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2022)

Results for week 22: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Brendyn Dunagan, and tsutt099!

*2x2x2*(189)
1.  1.07 Charles Jerome
2.  1.17 Legomanz
3.  1.19 alyzsnyzs


Spoiler



4.  1.30 BrianJ
5.  1.32 Luke Garrett
6.  1.36 Kymlikespotatoes12105
7.  1.43 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  1.47 RP_Cubed
9.  1.49 jeff1867
10.  1.50 Zeke Mackay
11.  1.51 Carter-Thomas
12.  1.53 PokeCubes
13.  1.54 BradenTheMagician
14.  1.57 Shaun Mack
15.  1.59 MichaelNielsen
16.  1.60 ExultantCarn
17.  1.64 Bashy
18.  1.69 TheDubDubJr
19.  1.79 Sean Hartman
19.  1.79 Imran Rahman
21.  1.81 darrensaito
22.  1.87 Imsoosm
23.  1.89 DLXCubing
24.  1.90 JChambers13
25.  1.99 Theopryminxking
26.  2.03 G2013
27.  2.05 bennettstouder
28.  2.07 Boris McCoy
29.  2.15 parkertrager
29.  2.15 Ash Black
31.  2.18 SpeedyReedy
32.  2.24 edsch
33.  2.30 Liam Wadek
34.  2.32 Camerone Chin
35.  2.34 Icecube77
36.  2.39 Heewon Seo
37.  2.40 tsutt099
37.  2.40 Nuuk cuber
39.  2.43 Cuber2s
40.  2.45 tJardigradHe
40.  2.45 Tues
42.  2.49 ichcubegerne
42.  2.49 TheCubingAddict980
44.  2.69 Cale S
45.  2.77 cuberkid10
46.  2.85 wearephamily1719
47.  2.89 Christopher Fandrich
48.  2.91 midnightcuberx
49.  2.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  2.98 Cubeology
51.  2.99 tommyo11
52.  3.02 ARSCubing
53.  3.13 KingCanyon
54.  3.19 Cody_Caston
54.  3.19 Calumv 
54.  3.19 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  3.24 Dylan Swarts
58.  3.28 Calcube
59.  3.32 beabernardes
60.  3.39 weatherman223
61.  3.41 Harsha Paladugu
61.  3.41 oliver sitja sichel
61.  3.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  3.43 nigelthecuber
65.  3.51 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  3.52 Peter Preston
67.  3.56 Dream Cubing
68.  3.58 hydynn
68.  3.58 qaz
68.  3.58 Cuz Red
71.  3.59 sqAree
72.  3.65 MCuber
73.  3.68 agradess2
73.  3.68 Raymos Castillo
73.  3.68 DUDECUBER
76.  3.69 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  3.69 stanley chapel
78.  3.70 Color Cuber
79.  3.72 sigalig
80.  3.73 Hayden Ng
81.  3.75 eyeballboi
82.  3.76 yijunleow
82.  3.76 NewoMinx
84.  3.81 abunickabhi
84.  3.81 Fred Lang
86.  3.83 theit07
87.  3.87 MattP98
87.  3.87 TheKaeden10
89.  3.88 carlosvilla9
89.  3.88 hah27
91.  3.90 KrokosB
92.  3.93 Skuber
93.  3.94 Timona
94.  3.97 trangium
95.  3.98 Jammy
96.  4.01 PCCuber
97.  4.14 2018AMSB02
98.  4.17 Koen van Aller
99.  4.21 IsThatA4x4
100.  4.23 50ph14
101.  4.24 SpiFunTastic
102.  4.26 Cubey_Tube
103.  4.32 TheReasonableCuber
104.  4.41 lumes2121
104.  4.41 Legendary_X
106.  4.42 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
107.  4.43 Edward4
107.  4.43 Li Xiang
109.  4.46 Parke187
110.  4.61 Neon47
111.  4.64 cubing_addict
112.  4.65 bentse
113.  4.67 kumato
114.  4.68 Anthony Tindal
115.  4.72 Alison Meador
116.  4.74 CubingCraft2
117.  4.75 SpeedCubeReview
118.  4.77 KellanTheCubingCoder
119.  4.87 rdurette10
120.  5.00 user10086
120.  5.00 Luke Solves Cubes
122.  5.10 pizzacrust
123.  5.19 Cubing09
124.  5.22 a_cuber04
124.  5.22 Henri Leinfelder
126.  5.26 samuel roveran
127.  5.28 Jules Graham
128.  5.35 qT Tp
129.  5.44 cazandominic
130.  5.46 Maxematician
131.  5.50 Mrhashtagpickle
132.  5.58 Poketube6681
133.  5.61 WHACKITROX
134.  5.62 Ayce
135.  5.69 Isaiah The Scott
136.  5.74 CaptainCuber
137.  5.80 SpeedCubing RDJ
138.  5.85 Hyperion
139.  5.88 ErezE
139.  5.88 CUBING08
141.  6.08 DGCubes
142.  6.19 Tekooo
143.  6.23 Poorcuber09
144.  6.31 filmip
145.  6.38 Mike Hughey
146.  6.74 VectorCubes
147.  6.76 MaxwellCobb
148.  6.81 linus.sch
149.  6.94 SuperCrafter51
150.  7.12 Whale
151.  7.41 Woodman567
152.  7.58 Lubot99
153.  7.70 tungsten
154.  7.75 freshcuber.de
155.  7.76 One Wheel
156.  7.97 Jrg
157.  8.08 Rubika-37-021204
158.  8.24 zakikaz
159.  8.27 jakesamarel
160.  8.43 kflynn
161.  8.55 MazeHew
162.  8.86 BAnnaCubes12
163.  8.96 kvineeta
164.  9.11 BerSerKer
165.  9.15 Twisted Cubing
166.  9.20 josephcuber
167.  9.44 sporteisvogel
168.  9.49 Amparatoro
169.  9.54 Ccubes
170.  9.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
171.  10.20 Keaten
172.  10.59 Jacck
173.  11.09 Sellerie11
174.  11.36 Sir
175.  11.66 Az_CubeZ
176.  12.38 FH1986
177.  12.62 CAPTAINVALPO96
178.  13.30 Mr Cuber
179.  14.55 GCoolCuber
180.  14.62 Mrdoobery
181.  14.92 jsolver
182.  15.66 MatsBergsten
183.  16.63 GradBomb
184.  17.67 AquaStormCuber
185.  18.08 CuberDawnF2L
186.  18.36 Panagiotis Christopoulos
187.  20.44 SpeedCubeLegend17
188.  21.76 Qzinator
189.  27.67 panicChris


*3x3x3*(245)
1.  6.50 Luke Garrett
2.  6.76 RP_Cubed
3.  6.83 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.39 MichaelNielsen
5.  7.46 Davis1016
6.  7.71 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.71 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  7.82 Carter-Thomas
9.  7.92 parkertrager
10.  7.94 Christopher Fandrich
11.  7.96 SpeedyReedy
12.  8.06 DLXCubing
13.  8.07 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  8.18 Charles Jerome
15.  8.28 lilwoaji
16.  8.32 JChambers13
17.  8.34 Bashy
18.  8.40 tsutt099
19.  8.46 AidanNoogie
20.  8.47 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  8.47 Ash Black
22.  8.51 tJardigradHe
23.  8.53 Cale S
24.  8.55 alyzsnyzs
25.  8.56 cuberkid10
26.  8.61 Heewon Seo
27.  8.78 Sean Hartman
28.  8.81 Vicenzo-1
29.  8.83 fun at the joy
29.  8.83 oliver sitja sichel
31.  8.91 NewoMinx
32.  8.92 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
33.  8.95 FishyIshy
34.  9.00 darrensaito
35.  9.02 eyeballboi
36.  9.08 Cuber2s
37.  9.13 Camerone Chin
38.  9.19 KrokosB
39.  9.25 TheDubDubJr
40.  9.31 Dream Cubing
41.  9.33 ExultantCarn
42.  9.35 PeterH2N
43.  9.36 V Achyuthan
44.  9.37 qaz
45.  9.43 Liam Wadek
46.  9.59 Boris McCoy
47.  9.73 wearephamily1719
48.  9.74 yijunleow
49.  9.77 Shaun Mack
50.  9.84 Hayden Ng
51.  9.85 EvanWright1
52.  9.86 NathanaelCubes
53.  9.92 Nuuk cuber
54.  9.94 BradenTheMagician
55.  9.97 mihnea3000
56.  9.98 Jammy
57.  9.99 ichcubegerne
58.  10.04 VectorCubes
58.  10.04 Parke187
60.  10.06 G2013
61.  10.11 Harsha Paladugu
62.  10.12 Cubey_Tube
63.  10.21 Icecube77
64.  10.23 Raymos Castillo
65.  10.24 agradess2
66.  10.30 tommyo11
67.  10.34 DGCubes
68.  10.40 Tues
69.  10.46 sigalig
70.  10.48 Cubeology
71.  10.49 Cody_Caston
71.  10.49 Fred Lang
73.  10.55 edsch
73.  10.55 leolrg
75.  10.59 bennettstouder
76.  10.60 Victor Tang
77.  10.79 TheReasonableCuber
77.  10.79 BMcCl1
79.  10.95 PCCuber
80.  10.96 FaLoL
81.  10.98 SirWaffle
82.  11.09 abunickabhi
82.  11.09 IsThatA4x4
82.  11.09 MCuber
85.  11.11 Utkarsh Ashar
86.  11.16 Cooki348
87.  11.22 20luky3
88.  11.27 Koen van Aller
89.  11.33 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  11.40 MartinN13
91.  11.47 Alison Meador
92.  11.50 TheCubingAddict980
93.  11.52 pizzacrust
94.  11.54 Skuber
95.  11.66 lumes2121
96.  11.70 JakeAK
96.  11.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
98.  11.79 hah27
99.  11.80 Imsoosm
100.  11.82 weatherman223
101.  11.86 Cuz Red
101.  11.86 Anthony Tindal
103.  11.88 SpeedCubing RDJ
104.  11.94 Color Cuber
105.  11.97 Timona
106.  11.99 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
107.  12.02 beabernardes
108.  12.04 MattP98
109.  12.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
110.  12.10 zxmdm666
111.  12.19 theit07
112.  12.21 breadears
113.  12.26 midnightcuberx
114.  12.44 KingCanyon
115.  12.47 VGCubing
116.  12.52 Maxematician
117.  12.64 2018AMSB02
118.  12.66 chancet4488
119.  12.69 baseballjello67
120.  12.81 cuberswoop
121.  12.82 Calumv 
122.  12.97 trangium
123.  13.04 xyzzy
124.  13.19 Winfaza
125.  13.27 carlosvilla9
126.  13.36 Aadil ali
127.  13.38 sascholeks
128.  13.45 SpiFunTastic
129.  13.48 Calcube
130.  13.57 bentse
131.  13.68 SpeedCubeReview
132.  13.86 Peter Preston
133.  13.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
134.  13.88 Neon47
135.  13.98 Dylan Swarts
136.  14.10 Luke Solves Cubes
137.  14.11 sqAree
138.  14.37 InlandEmpireCuber
139.  14.44 ARSCubing
140.  14.63 kumato
141.  14.71 nigelthecuber
142.  15.10 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
143.  15.23 ican97
144.  15.26 LittleLumos
145.  15.44 Lvl9001Wizard
146.  15.48 50ph14
147.  15.54 MaxwellCobb
148.  15.62 TheKaeden10
149.  15.75 Jules Graham
150.  15.96 CaptainCuber
151.  16.23 DUDECUBER
152.  16.24 qT Tp
153.  16.28 elimescube
154.  16.57 user10086
155.  16.59 Henri Leinfelder
156.  16.69 Cubing09
157.  16.87 Isaiah The Scott
158.  16.90 stanley chapel
159.  17.21 rdurette10
160.  17.22 Sellerie11
161.  17.34 Ayce
162.  17.93 DynaXT
163.  17.98 Haya_Mirror
163.  17.98 Hyperion
165.  18.17 hydynn
166.  18.18 Petri Krzywacki
167.  18.50 RyanSoh
168.  18.52 samuel roveran
168.  18.52 Jlit
170.  18.75 Woodman567
171.  19.20 jakesamarel
172.  19.30 filmip
173.  19.50 BerSerKer
174.  19.52 Li Xiang
175.  19.65 Poorcuber09
176.  19.94 a_cuber04
177.  19.95 CUBING08
178.  20.80 Lubot99
179.  20.85 josephcuber
180.  20.93 ErezE
181.  20.95 Poketube6681
182.  21.49 myoder
183.  21.87 One Wheel
184.  22.03 Tekooo
185.  22.16 Bluid
186.  22.41 Jrg
187.  23.13 Mike Hughey
188.  23.25 SuperCrafter51
189.  23.60 AquaStormCuber
190.  24.07 Edward4
191.  24.54 BAnnaCubes12
192.  24.70 Ccubes
193.  24.71 sporteisvogel
194.  24.75 CuberDawnF2L
195.  24.97 WHACKITROX
196.  25.15 Elisa Rippe
197.  25.35 NoSekt
198.  25.49 Fruits432
199.  26.38 Rubika-37-021204
200.  26.65 cubing_addict
201.  26.66 Nash171
202.  26.74 MazeHew
203.  27.32 Lukz
204.  27.77 KP-20359
205.  27.87 cazandominic
206.  28.11 Amparatoro
207.  29.03 freshcuber.de
208.  29.04 tungsten
209.  30.30 SpeedCubeLegend17
210.  30.52 jeff1867
211.  30.58 Whale
212.  30.71 kflynn
213.  30.77 Jacck
214.  30.99 Twisted Cubing
215.  31.02 CAPTAINVALPO96
216.  31.67 Yeih Zhi
217.  32.34 fani
218.  32.47 auntie
219.  32.63 GCoolCuber
220.  32.92 Keaten
221.  33.13 Mr Cuber
222.  34.82 mahdi is a cuber 
223.  35.50 kvineeta
224.  37.01 Yoyoed cuber
225.  37.07 jsolver
226.  40.34 MatsBergsten
227.  40.57 panicChris
228.  41.19 Lutz_P
229.  42.80 V1M0HHH
230.  43.59 GradBomb
231.  43.66 HelgeBerlin
232.  45.29 Exmestify
233.  46.39 FH1986
234.  48.28 creamwAstaKen
235.  48.48 ChaseTheCuber12
236.  49.67 EmmaTheCapicorn
237.  52.71 Panagiotis Christopoulos
238.  53.38 ronjaaa
239.  1:03.12 Sir
240.  1:23.80 realtfcds2
241.  1:25.23 Michaeltawfik
242.  1:31.61 Mrdoobery
243.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic
243.  DNF any name you wish
243.  DNF Cosmicuber


*4x4x4*(128)
1.  27.42 tJardigradHe
2.  29.87 Heewon Seo
3.  30.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.00 PeterH2N
5.  31.02 Carter-Thomas
6.  31.57 RP_Cubed
7.  32.01 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  32.07 Dream Cubing
9.  33.86 Sean Hartman
10.  33.96 NewoMinx
11.  34.00 fun at the joy
12.  34.20 parkertrager
13.  34.24 Hayden Ng
14.  34.99 G2013
15.  35.40 AidanNoogie
16.  36.05 Kymlikespotatoes12105
17.  36.38 TheDubDubJr
18.  36.56 FaLoL
19.  36.67 Raymos Castillo
20.  37.08 ichcubegerne
21.  37.55 MichaelNielsen
22.  37.78 EvanWright1
23.  38.16 BradenTheMagician
24.  38.43 qaz
25.  38.78 tsutt099
26.  39.22 Ash Black
27.  39.66 Liam Wadek
28.  39.85 Camerone Chin
29.  40.07 MCuber
30.  40.57 DGCubes
31.  40.97 Boris McCoy
32.  40.99 Christopher Fandrich
33.  41.40 sigalig
34.  42.12 Dylan Swarts
35.  42.62 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  42.63 agradess2
37.  42.90 tommyo11
38.  42.93 alyzsnyzs
39.  43.29 Skuber
40.  43.85 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  44.44 Tues
42.  44.69 Cooki348
43.  44.93 Victor Tang
44.  46.09 DLXCubing
45.  46.44 Jammy
46.  46.50 TheReasonableCuber
47.  46.85 xyzzy
48.  47.22 Cubeology
49.  47.43 abunickabhi
50.  47.61 2018AMSB02
51.  48.38 weatherman223
52.  48.54 PCCuber
53.  48.75 beabernardes
54.  48.93 sqAree
55.  49.21 Winfaza
56.  49.32 Nuuk cuber
57.  49.70 edsch
58.  49.84 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
59.  49.99 oliver sitja sichel
60.  50.30 wearephamily1719
61.  50.93 carlosvilla9
62.  51.03 pizzacrust
63.  51.58 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
64.  51.64 The Cubing Fanatic
65.  52.04 bennettstouder
66.  52.26 qT Tp
67.  53.15 LittleLumos
68.  53.53 CaptainCuber
69.  53.78 breadears
70.  54.86 lumes2121
71.  55.02 Color Cuber
72.  55.10 chancet4488
73.  55.32 Parke187
74.  55.40 any name you wish
75.  55.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  56.16 SpeedCubing RDJ
77.  56.23 MaxwellCobb
78.  56.70 SpeedCubeReview
79.  56.92 Calumv 
80.  57.21 Cubey_Tube
81.  57.62 CubingCraft2
82.  58.15 Peter Preston
83.  59.13 elimescube
84.  59.34 kumato
85.  1:00.59 Timona
86.  1:01.76 InlandEmpireCuber
87.  1:01.90 Maxematician
88.  1:02.27 KingCanyon
89.  1:04.05 rdurette10
90.  1:04.99 stanley chapel
91.  1:05.91 Li Xiang
92.  1:06.02 Calcube
93.  1:07.02 Cuz Red
94.  1:07.10 DynaXT
95.  1:07.51 SpiFunTastic
96.  1:09.82 TheCubingAddict980
97.  1:09.99 Sellerie11
98.  1:10.26 IsThatA4x4
99.  1:11.50 Poorcuber09
100.  1:11.95 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  1:12.89 user10086
102.  1:13.55 ARSCubing
103.  1:13.91 Jrg
104.  1:14.53 filmip
105.  1:17.57 One Wheel
106.  1:19.21 hydynn
107.  1:19.60 Imsoosm
108.  1:21.48 nigelthecuber
109.  1:22.06 Mike Hughey
110.  1:24.39 Isaiah The Scott
111.  1:30.43 TheKaeden10
112.  1:33.79 freshcuber.de
113.  1:33.96 Edward4
114.  1:35.13 Jacck
115.  1:36.90 Rubika-37-021204
116.  1:37.12 cubing_addict
117.  1:38.81 samuel roveran
118.  1:38.96 jeff1867
119.  1:40.86 thomas.sch
120.  1:48.65 sporteisvogel
121.  1:54.00 KP-20359
122.  2:17.14 MatsBergsten
123.  2:19.56 NoSekt
124.  2:20.70 SuperCrafter51
125.  2:28.12 CuberDawnF2L
126.  2:28.53 AquaStormCuber
127.  DNF Tekooo
127.  DNF ErezE


*5x5x5*(91)
1.  51.64 tJardigradHe
2.  52.91 Dream Cubing
3.  57.69 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  57.75 Hayden Ng
5.  58.04 Sean Hartman
6.  1:00.70 Carter-Thomas
7.  1:03.09 Luke Garrett
8.  1:04.52 FaLoL
9.  1:04.74 Heewon Seo
10.  1:05.02 NewoMinx
11.  1:06.71 EvanWright1
12.  1:07.36 Kymlikespotatoes12105
13.  1:07.60 Ash Black
14.  1:09.30 Raymos Castillo
15.  1:11.29 KrokosB
16.  1:11.32 ichcubegerne
17.  1:12.04 agradess2
18.  1:12.23 tsutt099
19.  1:12.33 Victor Tang
20.  1:12.42 Cubeology
21.  1:12.90 Liam Wadek
22.  1:13.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:13.97 MichaelNielsen
24.  1:17.13 TheDubDubJr
25.  1:17.66 qaz
26.  1:17.80 Tues
27.  1:18.35 DLXCubing
28.  1:18.92 sigalig
29.  1:18.95 alyzsnyzs
30.  1:19.25 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:19.51 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:20.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  1:21.72 DGCubes
34.  1:22.39 DistanceRunner25
35.  1:23.88 beabernardes
36.  1:23.93 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:24.63 oliver sitja sichel
38.  1:25.34 Jammy
39.  1:25.53 abunickabhi
40.  1:30.43 TheReasonableCuber
41.  1:31.62 Dylan Swarts
42.  1:32.06 tommyo11
43.  1:36.10 elimescube
44.  1:36.17 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
45.  1:36.35 Cooki348
46.  1:37.35 Anthony Tindal
47.  1:39.52 Parke187
48.  1:40.37 carlosvilla9
49.  1:40.63 Koen van Aller
50.  1:42.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  1:42.47 pizzacrust
52.  1:43.87 bennettstouder
53.  1:44.53 Timona
54.  1:46.28 Cubey_Tube
55.  1:47.44 lumes2121
56.  1:47.52 Peter Preston
57.  1:47.71 qT Tp
58.  1:47.93 breadears
59.  1:50.02 Utkarsh Ashar
60.  1:53.48 weatherman223
61.  1:54.40 LittleLumos
62.  2:00.61 Calumv 
63.  2:01.06 Winfaza
64.  2:02.17 rdurette10
65.  2:02.91 Cuz Red
66.  2:04.09 TheCubingAddict980
67.  2:06.81 DynaXT
68.  2:08.72 One Wheel
69.  2:09.72 CubingCraft2
70.  2:09.76 MaxwellCobb
71.  2:12.59 Jrg
72.  2:12.72 Poorcuber09
73.  2:12.76 Calcube
74.  2:14.11 kumato
75.  2:27.01 Rubika-37-021204
76.  2:37.36 thomas.sch
77.  2:37.67 Isaiah The Scott
78.  2:40.37 Jacck
79.  2:46.34 Lubot99
80.  2:46.61 sporteisvogel
81.  2:57.88 Sellerie11
82.  2:59.15 KP-20359
83.  2:59.76 freshcuber.de
84.  3:21.22 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  3:27.41 ErezE
86.  3:28.98 Tekooo
87.  3:59.00 MatsBergsten
88.  4:27.71 WHACKITROX
89.  DNF 2018AMSB02
89.  DNF filmip
89.  DNF linus.sch


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:38.49 tJardigradHe
2.  1:42.05 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.18 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:53.15 ichcubegerne
5.  1:55.45 Ash Black
6.  1:58.39 parkertrager
7.  2:05.15 agradess2
8.  2:05.53 Hayden Ng
9.  2:06.94 Keroma12
10.  2:08.33 Luke Garrett
11.  2:09.74 sigalig
12.  2:28.82 Tues
13.  2:29.87 Cubeology
14.  2:30.53 alyzsnyzs
15.  2:34.96 tsutt099
16.  2:35.88 Jammy
17.  2:37.29 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
18.  2:38.25 BradenTheMagician
19.  2:42.66 xyzzy
20.  2:43.65 Nuuk cuber
21.  2:43.69 TheReasonableCuber
22.  2:46.36 DGCubes
23.  2:46.50 DistanceRunner25
24.  2:54.70 abunickabhi
25.  2:55.08 Dylan Swarts
26.  3:04.98 carlosvilla9
27.  3:14.60 tommyo11
28.  3:54.98 Cooki348
29.  3:58.64 Jrg
30.  4:01.06 One Wheel
31.  4:47.77 Rubika-37-021204
32.  5:14.49 Isaiah The Scott
33.  5:20.01 kumato
34.  6:23.38 freshcuber.de
35.  7:15.66 MatsBergsten
36.  DNF NewoMinx
36.  DNF Calcube
36.  DNF PCCuber


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:13.88 Dream Cubing
2.  2:36.41 ichcubegerne
3.  2:45.75 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:57.31 Hayden Ng
5.  2:58.99 tJardigradHe
6.  3:03.08 cuberkid10
7.  3:11.32 Luke Garrett
8.  3:12.08 fun at the joy
9.  3:16.27 Liam Wadek
10.  3:27.11 sigalig
11.  3:40.97 qaz
12.  3:48.35 Nuuk cuber
13.  3:51.52 Tues
14.  3:56.45 alyzsnyzs
15.  3:57.98 DGCubes
16.  4:08.24 tsutt099
17.  4:12.56 Jammy
18.  4:26.94 DistanceRunner25
19.  4:38.34 TheReasonableCuber
20.  5:35.90 One Wheel
21.  5:40.08 qT Tp
22.  6:03.40 Jrg
23.  6:09.88 carlosvilla9
24.  6:31.55 rdurette10
25.  6:33.04 Koen van Aller
26.  6:35.90 Calcube
27.  6:53.88 Rubika-37-021204
28.  6:57.07 filmip
29.  8:28.49 sporteisvogel
30.  19:20.25 Luke Solves Cubes
31.  DNF RP_Cubed
31.  DNF Anthony Tindal


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  3.31 Mrhashtagpickle
2.  3.95 BrianJ
3.  5.24 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  5.72 Luke Garrett
5.  6.42 tsutt099
6.  7.40 alyzsnyzs
7.  7.96 G2013
8.  8.12 TheDubDubJr
9.  8.23 Kymlikespotatoes12105
10.  8.78 Imsoosm
11.  8.87 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.24 RP_Cubed
13.  9.46 sigalig
14.  10.59 hah27
15.  10.79 Ash Black
16.  11.82 Shaun Mack
17.  12.27 Hayden Ng
18.  14.09 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  14.55 DLXCubing
20.  15.27 SpeedCubing RDJ
21.  15.42 jeff1867
22.  15.44 Zeke Mackay
23.  16.20 ichcubegerne
24.  16.66 agradess2
25.  18.03 fun at the joy
26.  20.95 user10086
27.  23.99 Tues
28.  24.28 MatsBergsten
29.  25.40 sqAree
30.  26.23 Li Xiang
31.  26.33 Sean Hartman
32.  29.52 filmip
33.  29.54 Mike Hughey
34.  32.70 Nuuk cuber
35.  33.17 carlosvilla9
36.  46.38 Koen van Aller
37.  56.22 Sellerie11
38.  59.25 sporteisvogel
39.  1:05.36 SuperCrafter51
40.  1:08.28 Jacck
41.  1:12.10 Hyperion
42.  1:17.60 bentse
43.  1:18.94 Jules Graham
44.  1:57.22 MaxwellCobb
45.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
45.  DNF Color Cuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  17.75 sigalig
2.  17.81 antonio19kamh3
3.  18.48 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  21.81 G2013
5.  24.10 hah27
6.  25.16 tommyo11
7.  26.74 Victor Tang
8.  28.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  31.46 RP_Cubed
10.  38.95 Keroma12
11.  46.75 SpeedCubing RDJ
12.  52.50 ican97
13.  52.87 abunickabhi
14.  1:03.96 sqAree
15.  1:05.35 fun at the joy
16.  1:21.20 2018AMSB02
17.  1:23.38 alyzsnyzs
18.  1:44.87 LittleLumos
19.  1:45.55 MatsBergsten
20.  2:03.63 filmip
21.  2:37.68 elimescube
22.  2:38.86 carlosvilla9
23.  3:02.04 Jacck
24.  4:57.31 Sellerie11
25.  6:28.22 sporteisvogel
26.  7:07.86 Koen van Aller
27.  10:52.27 Homeschool Cubing
28.  DNF freshcuber.de
28.  DNF Luke Garrett
28.  DNF dnguyen2204
28.  DNF JackPfeifer
28.  DNF MaxwellCobb


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:37.16 sigalig
2.  1:53.61 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:14.37 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  2:50.92 G2013
5.  3:04.45 RP_Cubed
6.  6:44.43 MatsBergsten
7.  12:15.52 Jacck
8.  30:51.66 sporteisvogel
9.  DNF Keroma12
9.  DNF hah27


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:26.47 sigalig
2.  3:51.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:14.50 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  4:53.73 hah27
5.  6:33.27 G2013
6.  11:29.00 RP_Cubed
7.  14:18.95 Jacck
8.  14:55.62 LittleLumos
9.  16:11.37 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Victor Tang
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  56/65 59:57 sigalig
2.  27/30 54:39 Victor Tang
3.  29/34 54:56 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  20/21 40:38 hah27
5.  13/15 43:37 RP_Cubed
6.  3/3 12:22 MatsBergsten
7.  2/4 22:16 alyzsnyzs
8.  1/2 1:56 abunickabhi
8.  2/5 20:17 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(133)
1.  9.77 antonio19kamh3
2.  10.72 Luke Garrett
3.  11.55 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  12.02 Elo13
5.  12.71 parkertrager
6.  12.81 Ash Black
7.  13.31 NathanaelCubes
8.  13.59 lilwoaji
9.  13.85 RP_Cubed
10.  14.10 2017LAMB06
11.  14.54 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  14.54 leolrg
11.  14.54 NewoMinx
14.  14.94 Sean Hartman
15.  15.07 tJardigradHe
15.  15.07 ichcubegerne
17.  15.10 Carter-Thomas
18.  15.23 Zeke Mackay
19.  15.25 MichaelNielsen
20.  15.49 eyeballboi
21.  15.52 DLXCubing
22.  15.54 Kymlikespotatoes12105
23.  15.59 tsutt099
24.  16.35 V Achyuthan
25.  16.38 alyzsnyzs
26.  16.44 Harsha Paladugu
27.  16.56 Dream Cubing
27.  16.56 midnightcuberx
29.  16.88 oliver sitja sichel
30.  16.98 Hayden Ng
31.  17.32 Boris McCoy
32.  17.38 DistanceRunner25
33.  17.47 mihnea3000
34.  17.52 Camerone Chin
35.  17.92 Victor Tang
36.  17.94 FaLoL
37.  18.03 PCCuber
38.  18.27 SpeedyReedy
39.  18.36 Tues
40.  18.55 JakeAK
41.  18.69 cuberkid10
42.  18.78 Cale S
43.  19.05 G2013
44.  19.42 DGCubes
45.  19.51 abunickabhi
46.  19.75 MCuber
47.  20.33 KingCanyon
48.  20.71 TheDubDubJr
49.  20.76 Jammy
50.  20.90 edsch
51.  20.99 Alison Meador
52.  21.11 hah27
52.  21.11 Nuuk cuber
54.  21.15 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  21.17 TheReasonableCuber
56.  21.56 qaz
57.  21.62 yijunleow
58.  21.85 lumes2121
59.  21.94 weatherman223
60.  22.28 sigalig
61.  22.42 wearephamily1719
62.  22.46 BradenTheMagician
63.  22.56 Cubeology
64.  22.71 Calumv 
65.  22.73 2018AMSB02
66.  22.78 tommyo11
67.  23.24 ican97
68.  23.72 xyzzy
69.  23.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  23.94 Raymos Castillo
71.  24.06 agradess2
72.  24.20 Cubey_Tube
73.  24.23 2019ECKE02
74.  24.30 VectorCubes
75.  24.43 Winfaza
76.  24.45 Parke187
77.  24.80 bh13
78.  25.53 Liam Wadek
79.  25.60 sqAree
80.  25.61 Dylan Swarts
81.  26.13 Chris Van Der Brink
82.  26.18 Peter Preston
83.  27.02 trangium
84.  28.30 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  28.44 Skuber
86.  28.60 Anthony Tindal
87.  28.61 Timona
88.  28.68 LittleLumos
89.  29.11 Imsoosm
90.  29.52 Koen van Aller
91.  29.74 Luke Solves Cubes
92.  30.21 Calcube
93.  30.80 carlosvilla9
94.  30.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
95.  31.86 rdurette10
96.  32.57 pizzacrust
97.  33.21 CubingCraft2
98.  33.69 breadears
99.  33.97 SpeedCubing RDJ
100.  34.58 nigelthecuber
101.  36.02 IsThatA4x4
102.  36.09 Poketube6681
103.  36.52 hydynn
104.  36.62 Cuz Red
105.  37.02 Poorcuber09
106.  37.44 freshcuber.de
107.  37.61 MaxwellCobb
108.  37.72 Hyperion
109.  39.05 TheKaeden10
110.  39.48 Isaiah The Scott
111.  39.72 KellanTheCubingCoder
112.  41.94 One Wheel
113.  42.15 kumato
114.  42.71 Mike Hughey
115.  43.26 sporteisvogel
116.  44.66 ErezE
117.  46.45 user10086
118.  46.91 samuel roveran
119.  50.26 Sellerie11
120.  50.76 jakesamarel
121.  54.99 WHACKITROX
122.  58.33 Rubika-37-021204
123.  1:05.86 Jacck
124.  1:06.44 CAPTAINVALPO96
125.  1:06.70 BerSerKer
126.  1:09.57 BAnnaCubes12
127.  1:32.35 Tekooo
128.  1:37.81 Twisted Cubing
129.  2:00.22 Yoyoed cuber
130.  2:00.98 MatsBergsten
131.  2:46.98 Exmestify
132.  DNF MartinN13
132.  DNF jsolver


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  42.13 Alison Meador
2.  2:07.81 Nuuk cuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  29.74 ichcubegerne
2.  38.48 Nuuk cuber
3.  47.03 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:17.29 alyzsnyzs
5.  1:20.18 Jacck
6.  2:02.85 Luke Solves Cubes
7.  3:13.70 MaxwellCobb
8.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
8.  DNF VGCubing
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF Alison Meador
8.  DNF Whale


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  22.33 (20, 24, 23) Cale S
1.  22.33 (24, 22, 21) Mrauo
3.  24.67 (23, 23, 28) ottozing


Spoiler



4.  38.00 (38, 37, 39) alyzsnyzs
5.  42.67 (42, 45, 41) Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
6.  46.33 (47, 46, 46) Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  46.67 (48, 43, 49) Imsoosm
8.  48.33 (51, 46, 48) carlosvilla9
9.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Mark Boyanowski
9.  DNF (30, 33, DNS) filmip
9.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) OriEy
9.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
9.  DNF (53, DNF, DNS) Luke Solves Cubes
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish


*2-3-4 Relay*(63)
1.  39.15 Luke Garrett
2.  41.76 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  43.60 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  45.91 MichaelNielsen
5.  46.85 Carter-Thomas
6.  48.10 Zeke Mackay
7.  48.39 tsutt099
8.  48.96 Heewon Seo
9.  49.14 EvanWright1
10.  51.03 Hayden Ng
11.  51.29 BradenTheMagician
12.  52.19 sigalig
13.  52.22 qaz
14.  53.44 ichcubegerne
15.  54.39 DGCubes
16.  55.22 tommyo11
17.  58.58 PCCuber
18.  59.84 alyzsnyzs
19.  1:00.89 Nuuk cuber
20.  1:01.19 agradess2
21.  1:01.80 Cubeology
22.  1:02.13 oliver sitja sichel
23.  1:03.14 SirWaffle
24.  1:03.32 sqAree
25.  1:05.11 TheReasonableCuber
26.  1:05.55 Skuber
27.  1:05.61 Peter Preston
28.  1:06.05 abunickabhi
29.  1:06.10 DLXCubing
30.  1:06.60 Ash Black
31.  1:07.20 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:07.95 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:08.76 bennettstouder
34.  1:10.91 weatherman223
35.  1:12.47 Calumv 
36.  1:12.80 pizzacrust
37.  1:14.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  1:18.35 CaptainCuber
39.  1:18.40 lumes2121
40.  1:19.66 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:20.29 Timona
42.  1:23.82 kumato
43.  1:33.02 user10086
44.  1:36.35 Poorcuber09
45.  1:37.43 hydynn
46.  1:37.45 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  1:40.16 Calcube
48.  1:42.93 rdurette10
49.  1:46.74 Cubing09
50.  1:49.31 TheKaeden10
51.  1:49.74 One Wheel
52.  1:58.70 Jrg
53.  1:58.84 DUDECUBER
54.  2:11.03 samuel roveran
55.  2:15.24 Edward4
56.  2:18.78 ErezE
57.  2:22.18 Jacck
58.  2:54.58 SuperCrafter51
59.  3:05.36 Ayce
60.  3:10.88 Tekooo
61.  4:38.78 EmmaTheCapicorn
62.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:43.40 Luke Garrett
2.  1:45.79 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  1:49.92 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1:50.14 Carter-Thomas
5.  2:08.69 ichcubegerne
6.  2:10.59 DGCubes
7.  2:10.95 tsutt099
8.  2:24.63 Cubeology
9.  2:28.48 sigalig
10.  2:29.03 DLXCubing
11.  2:30.46 tommyo11
12.  2:31.60 agradess2
13.  2:36.12 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:53.31 TheReasonableCuber
15.  2:57.39 Peter Preston
16.  2:59.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  3:03.58 Timona
18.  3:05.56 Utkarsh Ashar
19.  3:10.01 CaptainCuber
20.  3:22.63 lumes2121
21.  3:35.10 rdurette10
22.  3:55.44 Poorcuber09
23.  4:04.33 One Wheel
24.  4:12.44 KellanTheCubingCoder
25.  4:15.44 Jrg
26.  4:49.50 Luke Solves Cubes
27.  5:06.95 kumato
28.  5:08.27 Tekooo
29.  5:22.47 Amparatoro
30.  5:43.47 ErezE
31.  6:53.04 MatsBergsten
32.  6:58.77 Jacck
33.  9:41.82 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:51.42 fun at the joy
2.  4:10.65 ichcubegerne
3.  4:29.80 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  4:40.63 agradess2
5.  5:10.74 tommyo11
6.  5:13.71 tsutt099
7.  5:22.21 DGCubes
8.  5:26.31 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:33.42 Nuuk cuber
10.  7:54.72 One Wheel
11.  8:48.15 Jrg
12.  9:26.51 Poorcuber09
13.  9:28.21 kumato
14.  10:46.89 Jacck
15.  15:51.91 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  7:09.64 ichcubegerne
2.  7:59.76 sigalig
3.  8:21.85 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  9:27.90 Nuuk cuber
5.  9:34.23 TheReasonableCuber
6.  13:11.38 One Wheel
7.  14:16.43 Jrg
8.  16:10.32 Poorcuber09
9.  19:09.77 kumato


*Clock*(78)
1.  4.32 edsch
2.  4.33 Carter-Thomas
3.  4.39 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  4.40 JChambers13
5.  4.90 MartinN13
6.  5.15 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  5.33 VectorCubes
8.  5.69 Zeke Mackay
9.  5.99 Camerone Chin
10.  6.00 Luke Garrett
11.  6.49 Mattia Pasquini
12.  6.51 50ph14
13.  6.52 alyzsnyzs
14.  6.68 TheDubDubJr
15.  6.92 sqAree
15.  6.92 Jakub D
17.  7.22 Sean Hartman
18.  7.35 parkertrager
19.  7.37 BrianJ
19.  7.37 Edward4
21.  7.39 qaz
22.  7.44 RP_Cubed
23.  7.77 BradenTheMagician
23.  7.77 Tues
25.  7.82 2019ECKE02
26.  8.03 tsutt099
27.  8.09 Jules Graham
28.  8.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  8.57 Raymos Castillo
30.  8.77 Li Xiang
31.  8.94 Harsha Paladugu
32.  9.06 NewoMinx
33.  9.24 weatherman223
34.  9.25 tJardigradHe
35.  9.31 David ep
36.  9.32 Ash Black
37.  9.54 Kymlikespotatoes12105
38.  9.64 Ayce
39.  9.65 Parke187
40.  9.68 DLXCubing
41.  9.78 Jammy
42.  9.81 Nuuk cuber
43.  9.86 ichcubegerne
44.  9.93 tommyo11
45.  10.05 Panagiotis Christopoulos
46.  10.40 lumes2121
47.  10.62 2018AMSB02
48.  11.22 sigalig
49.  11.56 MichaelNielsen
50.  11.78 Cubeology
51.  11.84 carlosvilla9
52.  12.00 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  12.04 Theopryminxking
54.  12.66 White KB
55.  12.75 pizzacrust
56.  12.79 KingCanyon
56.  12.79 oliver sitja sichel
58.  13.26 Peter Preston
59.  13.59 Color Cuber
60.  14.44 midnightcuberx
61.  14.98 abunickabhi
62.  15.05 freshcuber.de
63.  15.28 wearephamily1719
64.  16.70 sporteisvogel
65.  16.90 Cubey_Tube
66.  17.02 Skuber
67.  17.64 kflynn
68.  18.11 Poorcuber09
69.  18.30 TheReasonableCuber
70.  19.20 DynaXT
71.  20.07 Poketube6681
72.  21.13 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
73.  21.61 rdurette10
74.  21.80 Luke Solves Cubes
75.  21.84 Jacck
76.  37.72 KellanTheCubingCoder
77.  42.09 MatsBergsten
78.  DNF lilwoaji


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  35.35 Heewon Seo
2.  43.17 NewoMinx
3.  46.58 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  47.45 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  50.46 Sean Hartman
6.  53.11 RP_Cubed
7.  57.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  1:00.15 agradess2
9.  1:01.20 Carter-Thomas
10.  1:01.91 carlosvilla9
11.  1:02.56 Camerone Chin
12.  1:03.57 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:03.95 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:04.08 alyzsnyzs
15.  1:05.82 tJardigradHe
16.  1:06.68 ichcubegerne
17.  1:07.27 Cubeology
18.  1:09.57 Boris McCoy
19.  1:10.51 Jammy
20.  1:11.50 tommyo11
21.  1:12.80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  1:13.04 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:13.38 Anthony Tindal
24.  1:13.49 fun at the joy
25.  1:14.15 tsutt099
26.  1:15.88 2018AMSB02
27.  1:17.92 beabernardes
28.  1:21.27 50ph14
29.  1:23.54 DLXCubing
30.  1:24.02 sigalig
31.  1:25.07 KingCanyon
32.  1:29.85 Cody_Caston
33.  1:42.43 Peter Preston
34.  1:47.15 weatherman223
35.  1:51.25 Parke187
36.  1:55.71 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:58.55 Luke Solves Cubes
38.  2:05.67 Alison Meador
39.  2:07.89 rdurette10
40.  2:15.62 Poorcuber09
41.  2:24.77 One Wheel
42.  2:25.11 Edward4
43.  2:42.86 SuperCrafter51
44.  2:43.99 nigelthecuber
45.  3:02.50 Jacck
46.  3:04.44 samuel roveran
47.  3:26.86 freshcuber.de
48.  10:06.84 MatsBergsten
49.  DNF Liam Wadek
49.  DNF Hyperion
49.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
49.  DNF Ayce


*Pyraminx*(114)
1.  1.64 Toothcraver55
2.  1.75 ElyasCubing
3.  1.99 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  2.03 Jules Graham
5.  2.17 MichaelNielsen
6.  2.68 SpeedCubing RDJ
7.  2.69 parkertrager
8.  2.72 Benjamin Warry
9.  2.82 Ash Black
10.  2.91 DLXCubing
11.  2.92 DGCubes
12.  3.05 Camerone Chin
13.  3.11 50ph14
14.  3.22 Theopryminxking
15.  3.44 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3.71 BrianJ
17.  3.73 RP_Cubed
18.  3.74 tsutt099
18.  3.74 Luke Garrett
20.  3.77 Carter-Thomas
21.  3.82 Sean Hartman
21.  3.82 Cooki348
23.  3.90 EvanWright1
24.  4.02 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  4.13 SpiFunTastic
26.  4.14 Cody_Caston
27.  4.15 Shaun Mack
28.  4.42 BradenTheMagician
29.  4.46 wearephamily1719
30.  4.57 Kymlikespotatoes12105
31.  4.61 Cubeology
32.  4.79 alyzsnyzs
33.  4.85 MartinN13
34.  4.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  4.93 MCuber
35.  4.93 NewoMinx
37.  5.30 Legendary_X
38.  5.43 Boris McCoy
39.  5.50 KrokosB
40.  5.62 Cuz Red
41.  5.65 tommyo11
42.  5.66 Tues
43.  5.74 TheDubDubJr
44.  5.79 bennettstouder
45.  5.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  5.84 VectorCubes
47.  5.89 ichcubegerne
48.  5.98 Edward4
49.  6.02 CaptainCuber
50.  6.10 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  6.11 Raymos Castillo
52.  6.25 Calcube
53.  6.31 rdurette10
54.  6.47 Parke187
55.  6.55 carlosvilla9
56.  6.87 beabernardes
57.  6.92 Nuuk cuber
58.  7.05 oliver sitja sichel
59.  7.13 Liam Wadek
60.  7.17 2018AMSB02
61.  7.24 midnightcuberx
62.  7.28 Jammy
63.  7.62 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  7.82 2019ECKE02
65.  8.10 MattP98
66.  8.12 qaz
67.  8.20 Peter Preston
68.  8.26 abunickabhi
69.  8.47 MaxwellCobb
70.  8.56 Cubing09
71.  8.59 agradess2
71.  8.59 kumato
73.  8.70 Poorcuber09
74.  8.81 TheReasonableCuber
75.  8.91 qT Tp
76.  9.12 weatherman223
77.  9.13 Skuber
78.  9.27 Li Xiang
79.  9.31 sigalig
80.  9.37 cazandominic
81.  9.59 sqAree
82.  9.77 Mike Hughey
83.  9.81 Hyperion
84.  10.02 ErezE
85.  10.50 lumes2121
86.  10.73 Isaiah The Scott
87.  11.32 samuel roveran
88.  11.37 user10086
89.  11.46 cubing_addict
90.  11.52 josephcuber
91.  11.95 KingCanyon
92.  12.19 Cubey_Tube
93.  12.22 Sir
94.  12.36 WHACKITROX
95.  12.59 filmip
96.  12.60 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  12.75 sporteisvogel
98.  13.00 Jacck
99.  13.25 Amparatoro
100.  13.33 Twisted Cubing
101.  13.63 Tekooo
102.  13.73 Yeih Zhi
103.  15.16 Luke Solves Cubes
104.  15.24 jakesamarel
104.  15.24 Whale
106.  15.93 Ccubes
107.  16.21 Rubika-37-021204
108.  16.27 Poketube6681
109.  18.36 EmmaTheCapicorn
110.  18.40 BerSerKer
111.  24.30 BAnnaCubes12
112.  27.83 Mrdoobery
113.  35.21 MatsBergsten
114.  41.95 realtfcds2


*Square-1*(92)
1.  5.57 David ep
2.  6.83 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.98 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.57 Oxzowachi
5.  7.92 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  8.28 2019ECKE02
7.  8.33 EvanWright1
8.  8.34 RP_Cubed
9.  8.88 Adweehun
10.  9.20 tsutt099
11.  9.43 BrianJ
12.  9.59 Charles Jerome
13.  9.92 Camerone Chin
14.  10.12 Neon47
15.  10.74 Shaun Mack
16.  10.93 TipsterTrickster 
17.  10.97 Boris McCoy
18.  11.26 DLXCubing
19.  11.66 ichcubegerne
20.  11.71 Carter-Thomas
21.  11.74 Hayden Ng
22.  11.82 alyzsnyzs
23.  11.84 CubingCraft2
24.  12.19 Kymlikespotatoes12105
25.  12.37 Cale S
26.  12.65 Luke Garrett
27.  13.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28.  13.43 BradenTheMagician
29.  14.72 Sean Hartman
30.  14.81 oliver sitja sichel
31.  15.02 darrensaito
32.  15.14 Peter Preston
33.  15.59 Harsha Paladugu
34.  15.75 MichaelNielsen
35.  15.77 MCuber
36.  16.20 Legomanz
37.  16.57 Tues
38.  16.73 tommyo11
39.  16.93 Cubeology
40.  17.04 NewoMinx
41.  17.05 Ash Black
42.  17.22 beabernardes
43.  18.12 PCCuber
44.  18.32 50ph14
45.  18.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  18.64 wearephamily1719
47.  19.14 SpeedyReedy
48.  19.43 sigalig
49.  19.72 midnightcuberx
50.  19.99 Jules Graham
51.  20.28 TheDubDubJr
52.  20.66 2018AMSB02
53.  21.27 Jammy
54.  21.29 Dream Cubing
55.  21.97 KrokosB
56.  22.01 Color Cuber
57.  24.09 bennettstouder
58.  24.45 Nuuk cuber
59.  24.53 Raymos Castillo
60.  25.73 Anthony Tindal
61.  26.69 weatherman223
62.  30.59 MaxwellCobb
63.  31.06 Dylan Swarts
64.  31.70 TheReasonableCuber
65.  31.82 Calcube
66.  34.39 Parke187
67.  34.75 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  36.84 Cubey_Tube
69.  37.16 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  38.24 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  41.86 carlosvilla9
72.  42.40 Koen van Aller
73.  42.43 TheCubingAddict980
74.  42.65 bh13
75.  43.95 SpeedCubing RDJ
76.  45.53 rdurette10
77.  45.70 Poorcuber09
78.  45.90 qT Tp
79.  48.01 Jacck
80.  48.38 sporteisvogel
81.  49.17 cubing_addict
82.  51.07 IsThatA4x4
83.  55.61 Calumv 
84.  57.11 Edward4
85.  57.51 kumato
86.  1:01.17 abunickabhi
87.  1:07.03 One Wheel
88.  1:08.49 nigelthecuber
89.  1:36.90 FH1986
90.  2:33.57 MatsBergsten
91.  DNF pizzacrust
91.  DNF Liam Wadek


*Skewb*(102)
1.  1.89 Legomanz
2.  2.18 Cody_Caston
3.  2.21 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.61 Charles Jerome
5.  2.82 Cale S
6.  2.83 Bashy
7.  3.09 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.15 Cubeology
9.  3.30 sascholeks
10.  3.31 BrianJ
11.  3.36 tsutt099
12.  3.40 Sean Hartman
13.  3.61 EvanWright1
14.  3.71 parkertrager
15.  3.81 NewoMinx
16.  4.06 alyzsnyzs
17.  4.11 FHAT_PHUT
18.  4.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  4.35 MichaelNielsen
20.  4.41 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.51 Shaun Mack
22.  4.52 Tues
23.  4.56 Boris McCoy
24.  4.58 Luke Garrett
25.  4.77 DLXCubing
26.  4.81 TheDubDubJr
27.  4.97 RP_Cubed
28.  4.98 Peter Preston
29.  5.06 Liam Wadek
30.  5.11 Carter-Thomas
31.  5.15 MCuber
32.  5.34 Edward4
33.  5.49 Color Cuber
34.  5.53 VectorCubes
35.  5.74 lilwoaji
36.  5.81 KrokosB
36.  5.81 Raymos Castillo
38.  5.85 2019ECKE02
39.  5.87 Camerone Chin
40.  5.93 weatherman223
41.  6.05 MattP98
42.  6.28 Kymlikespotatoes12105
43.  6.33 50ph14
44.  6.36 qaz
45.  6.38 ichcubegerne
46.  6.41 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  6.63 Mattia Pasquini
48.  6.64 Calumv 
49.  6.70 lumes2121
50.  6.74 Parke187
51.  6.83 any name you wish
52.  6.94 Nuuk cuber
53.  7.07 Cuz Red
54.  7.28 wearephamily1719
55.  7.32 Jammy
56.  7.44 Hayden Ng
57.  7.60 sigalig
58.  7.69 Calcube
59.  7.83 tommyo11
60.  7.88 DynaXT
61.  7.94 SpeedCubing RDJ
62.  8.05 oliver sitja sichel
63.  8.23 SpiFunTastic
64.  8.38 Poorcuber09
64.  8.38 Jules Graham
66.  8.39 2018AMSB02
67.  8.51 Cubey_Tube
68.  8.63 Li Xiang
69.  8.68 Skuber
70.  8.83 TheReasonableCuber
71.  8.88 josephcuber
72.  9.20 Poketube6681
73.  10.04 ARSCubing
74.  10.38 abunickabhi
75.  10.48 KingCanyon
76.  10.73 kumato
77.  10.76 DUDECUBER
78.  10.88 carlosvilla9
79.  11.02 Luke Solves Cubes
80.  11.07 samuel roveran
81.  11.42 Hyperion
82.  11.76 KellanTheCubingCoder
83.  11.99 rdurette10
84.  12.70 nigelthecuber
85.  12.96 qT Tp
86.  13.17 AquaStormCuber
87.  13.18 cubing_addict
88.  13.34 WHACKITROX
89.  14.48 Tekooo
90.  14.84 kflynn
90.  14.84 Mike Hughey
92.  15.17 Cooki348
93.  15.59 Timona
94.  19.18 Jacck
95.  20.41 ErezE
96.  20.91 agradess2
97.  22.79 jakesamarel
98.  23.63 CuberDawnF2L
99.  24.94 jeff1867
100.  25.37 sporteisvogel
101.  29.89 MatsBergsten
102.  55.87 BAnnaCubes12


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  20.69 NewoMinx
2.  29.20 ichcubegerne
3.  31.29 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  36.73 Imsoosm
5.  45.12 Cubeology
6.  1:00.19 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:23.66 Hyperion
8.  3:20.27 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:19.72 NewoMinx
2.  3:42.88 Zeke Mackay
3.  3:49.30 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  3:57.67 Ash Black
5.  4:02.38 Carter-Thomas
6.  4:17.11 ichcubegerne
7.  4:29.48 tsutt099
8.  4:38.04 alyzsnyzs
9.  4:54.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  4:58.94 tommyo11
11.  5:11.64 oliver sitja sichel
12.  5:12.93 Boris McCoy
13.  5:21.93 Nuuk cuber
14.  6:26.47 TheReasonableCuber
15.  8:13.78 rdurette10
16.  8:22.41 Poorcuber09
17.  10:25.64 Luke Solves Cubes
18.  12:48.47 Jacck
19.  21:54.51 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  5.95 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.50 tsutt099
3.  12.34 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  13.88 ichcubegerne
5.  15.67 Sean Hartman
6.  17.63 Nuuk cuber
7.  26.51 cubing_addict
8.  33.15 Rubika-37-021204
9.  42.47 freshcuber.de
10.  45.99 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  17.15 Harsha Paladugu
2.  34.12 ichcubegerne
3.  45.71 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  48.44 abunickabhi
5.  52.75 InlandEmpireCuber
6.  54.35 Mike Hughey
7.  1:09.36 Jacck
8.  1:16.74 freshcuber.de
9.  1:24.50 One Wheel
10.  1:26.60 Rubika-37-021204
11.  1:44.94 TheReasonableCuber


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  22.91 ichcubegerne
2.  23.43 pizzacrust
3.  33.21 InlandEmpireCuber


Spoiler



4.  36.10 freshcuber.de
5.  39.45 MatsBergsten
6.  45.35 cubing_addict
7.  3:18.84 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  60.55 Jacck
2.  DNF Alison Meador
2.  DNF Carter-Thomas
2.  DNF Poorcuber09
2.  DNF any name you wish

*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  15.13 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.39 Alison Meador
3.  22.43 VGCubing


Spoiler



4.  23.86 ichcubegerne
5.  35.08 Haya_Mirror
6.  40.87 Ash Black
7.  43.77 Nuuk cuber
8.  51.54 TheReasonableCuber
9.  52.86 Cubeology
10.  59.46 WHACKITROX
11.  1:03.63 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:19.50 ErezE
13.  1:41.59 Sean Hartman
14.  2:01.95 Cubey_Tube
15.  2:02.58 Luke Solves Cubes
16.  DNF Hyperion
16.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:53.24 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  25.52 edd_dib
2.  26.67 rubiksman0
3.  55.74 Peter Preston


Spoiler



4.  1:17.77 xyzzy
5.  1:21.66 kits_
6.  2:59.89 freshcuber.de
7.  3:04.88 One Wheel



*Contest results*(286)
1.  1391 Luke Garrett
2.  1314 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  1288 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  1275 alyzsnyzs
5.  1263 ichcubegerne
6.  1261 Carter-Thomas
7.  1225 Sean Hartman
8.  1217 Ash Black
9.  1208 RP_Cubed
10.  1152 MichaelNielsen
11.  1130 BradenTheMagician
12.  1114 DLXCubing
13.  1066 sigalig
14.  1056 Kymlikespotatoes12105
15.  1042 Nuuk cuber
16.  1036 NewoMinx
17.  994 Cubeology
18.  975 tJardigradHe
19.  973 TheDubDubJr
20.  963 BrianJ
21.  960 tommyo11
21.  960 parkertrager
23.  954 Tues
24.  952 Camerone Chin
25.  921 Hayden Ng
26.  868 Boris McCoy
27.  861 Liam Wadek
28.  855 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  845 qaz
30.  842 oliver sitja sichel
31.  836 Raymos Castillo
32.  816 agradess2
33.  810 TheReasonableCuber
34.  805 Jammy
35.  790 Dream Cubing
36.  749 DGCubes
37.  730 Zeke Mackay
38.  728 EvanWright1
39.  725 abunickabhi
40.  724 weatherman223
41.  712 Heewon Seo
42.  706 wearephamily1719
43.  700 Peter Preston
44.  699 MCuber
45.  688 G2013
46.  674 Harsha Paladugu
46.  674 carlosvilla9
48.  670 Shaun Mack
49.  666 Cale S
50.  658 Parke187
51.  622 2018AMSB02
52.  612 Charles Jerome
53.  598 bennettstouder
54.  594 lumes2121
55.  592 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
56.  583 KrokosB
57.  580 edsch
57.  580 Christopher Fandrich
59.  565 sqAree
60.  563 beabernardes
61.  562 Victor Tang
62.  558 PCCuber
63.  554 Cubey_Tube
64.  550 Calcube
64.  550 Dylan Swarts
66.  549 SpeedyReedy
67.  536 SpeedCubing RDJ
68.  535 Cody_Caston
69.  534 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  533 Skuber
71.  531 Aleksandar Dukleski
72.  530 Calumv 
73.  517 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
73.  517 KingCanyon
73.  517 VectorCubes
76.  515 midnightcuberx
77.  512 50ph14
78.  506 Bashy
79.  505 Cuz Red
80.  502 cuberkid10
81.  493 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  479 fun at the joy
83.  478 JChambers13
84.  475 rdurette10
84.  475 FaLoL
86.  471 hah27
87.  468 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  462 Imsoosm
89.  458 Color Cuber
90.  456 pizzacrust
91.  452 darrensaito
92.  449 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  443 eyeballboi
93.  443 Timona
95.  437 lilwoaji
96.  431 Cooki348
97.  430 kumato
98.  428 Jules Graham
99.  422 Koen van Aller
100.  419 Poorcuber09
101.  407 Anthony Tindal
102.  406 Edward4
103.  398 TheCubingAddict980
104.  392 yijunleow
105.  384 ExultantCarn
105.  384 SpiFunTastic
107.  383 Alison Meador
108.  370 MaxwellCobb
109.  368 qT Tp
110.  366 Cuber2s
111.  362 MattP98
112.  355 Legomanz
113.  350 Li Xiang
114.  348 AidanNoogie
115.  346 IsThatA4x4
116.  343 Icecube77
117.  342 nigelthecuber
118.  336 PeterH2N
119.  334 CaptainCuber
120.  332 2019ECKE02
121.  328 NathanaelCubes
122.  325 MartinN13
123.  320 V Achyuthan
124.  316 xyzzy
125.  313 ARSCubing
126.  309 Jacck
127.  307 One Wheel
128.  301 leolrg
129.  300 Winfaza
130.  299 mihnea3000
131.  298 Theopryminxking
131.  298 user10086
133.  296 LittleLumos
134.  291 hydynn
135.  289 JakeAK
136.  287 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
137.  284 Fred Lang
138.  283 KellanTheCubingCoder
139.  280 trangium
139.  280 breadears
139.  280 Neon47
142.  274 jeff1867
143.  272 TheKaeden10
144.  271 CubingCraft2
145.  264 Isaiah The Scott
146.  261 samuel roveran
147.  256 DUDECUBER
148.  254 Hyperion
149.  251 filmip
150.  249 stanley chapel
151.  248 sporteisvogel
151.  248 SpeedCubeReview
153.  244 theit07
153.  244 Davis1016
155.  241 Maxematician
156.  239 MatsBergsten
157.  235 Mike Hughey
158.  232 Jrg
159.  230 ErezE
160.  226 Cubing09
161.  221 freshcuber.de
161.  221 Vicenzo-1
161.  221 cubing_addict
164.  220 elimescube
165.  218 sascholeks
166.  216 Poketube6681
166.  216 FishyIshy
168.  213 DistanceRunner25
169.  212 DynaXT
170.  211 SirWaffle
170.  211 Sellerie11
172.  209 bentse
173.  206 ican97
174.  201 Ayce
175.  196 Rubika-37-021204
176.  192 chancet4488
177.  190 WHACKITROX
177.  190 Tekooo
179.  180 PokeCubes
179.  180 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
181.  176 antonio19kamh3
182.  172 Imran Rahman
183.  171 BMcCl1
184.  167 Legendary_X
185.  162 20luky3
186.  161 Henri Leinfelder
187.  160 VGCubing
188.  157 josephcuber
189.  150 jakesamarel
190.  148 SuperCrafter51
191.  144 cazandominic
192.  142 David ep
193.  141 a_cuber04
194.  139 zxmdm666
195.  138 any name you wish
196.  134 Elo13
197.  130 baseballjello67
198.  129 Lubot99
198.  129 cuberswoop
200.  128 2017LAMB06
200.  128 Mattia Pasquini
202.  124 CUBING08
202.  124 BerSerKer
204.  123 Aadil ali
205.  120 Woodman567
206.  116 Toothcraver55
207.  115 ElyasCubing
208.  112 Mrhashtagpickle
209.  109 BAnnaCubes12
209.  109 Benjamin Warry
211.  106 Keroma12
212.  104 Lvl9001Wizard
213.  102 Haya_Mirror
214.  98 kflynn
215.  97 Whale
216.  94 AquaStormCuber
217.  93 Amparatoro
217.  93 Oxzowachi
219.  92 MaksymilianMisiak
220.  91 Ccubes
221.  89 Twisted Cubing
222.  88 Adweehun
222.  88 FHAT_PHUT
224.  84 bh13
225.  83 Petri Krzywacki
226.  82 RyanSoh
227.  81 TipsterTrickster 
228.  80 Jlit
228.  80 tungsten
230.  78 MazeHew
231.  77 CuberDawnF2L
232.  75 The Cubing Fanatic
233.  72 KP-20359
234.  67 myoder
235.  65 Jakub D
236.  64 Bluid
237.  63 CAPTAINVALPO96
238.  62 NoSekt
239.  58 Panagiotis Christopoulos
240.  55 kvineeta
241.  53 Elisa Rippe
242.  52 Sir
242.  52 EmmaTheCapicorn
244.  51 Fruits432
245.  50 Keaten
245.  50 linus.sch
247.  48 Yeih Zhi
247.  48 Nash171
249.  46 Lukz
250.  45 SpeedCubeLegend17
251.  43 GCoolCuber
252.  42 Mr Cuber
253.  40 FH1986
253.  40 jsolver
255.  35 thomas.sch
256.  34 zakikaz
256.  34 Yoyoed cuber
258.  32 fani
259.  31 auntie
260.  28 GradBomb
261.  27 mahdi is a cuber 
261.  27 White KB
263.  25 panicChris
264.  24 Exmestify
264.  24 Mrdoobery
266.  23 Mrauo
267.  22 ottozing
268.  21 Lutz_P
269.  20 V1M0HHH
270.  18 HelgeBerlin
271.  17 Az_CubeZ
272.  16 Mark Boyanowski
273.  15 creamwAstaKen
274.  14 Homeschool Cubing
274.  14 OriEy
274.  14 ChaseTheCuber12
277.  12 realtfcds2
278.  11 edd_dib
278.  11 ronjaaa
280.  10 rubiksman0
281.  8 JackPfeifer
281.  8 dnguyen2204
281.  8 Michaeltawfik
284.  7 kits_
285.  4 Cosmicuber
285.  4 Qzinator


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2022)

286(!) competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 20!

That means our winner this week is *BrianJ!* Congratulations!!


----------

